# MAC 2nd Interview



## Jimi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a second interview coming up soon. My model is going to be my mother and although some people might think this is a hindrance, I think it will show a great deal of my versatility. Not everyone who walks into a MAC store is going to be 18-25 with youthful skin. I know this because my mother likes to get her MAC on every once in a while and you have to be prepared to do makeup on a 57 year old face. I mean, ALL AGES, ALL RACES, ALL SEXES, right?

Anyway, to be honest, I've never picked up a single MAC product in my life. Mostly because I could never afford it. But I really like the company and I believe in so much what they stand for. They're cruelty free, they're very charitable, and they're just trend-setters. I got through my first interview because I showed the recruiter that I have the passion and drive and she so graciously invited me back for the makeup interview. I am extremely nervous and I don't know what to expect. I'm gonna have to wing most of it because the only things I know are my mom's color for her foundation and concealer. Everything else will have to be eye-balled so to speak. I really, really want this job as a freelancer and even though I am not an avid MAC user, I feel like I can bring my personality and drive to the table and still be a successful employee.

Have any of you had MAC interview experiences for the 2nd part? I'd love some advice!


----------

